# SANEF toll payment system now available to UK drivers



## Grizzly

Apologies if this has been posted before. I've not been keeping up.

SANEF and Eurotunnel toll payment system HERE

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

The above offer only applies to vehicles in Class 1, 2 or Class 5 (under 3m in height and less than 3.5t in weight). 

Barriers to go under.

Dave p


----------



## Glandwr

A good idea but as it is not vehicle specific and can be changed between them my worry would be as we are 3.3mtrs high we would be charged as a class 3 HGV without a human input.

Dick


----------



## Evs54

Glandwr said:


> A good idea but as it is not vehicle specific and can be changed between them my worry would be as we are 3.3mtrs high we would be charged as a class 3 HGV without a human input.
> 
> Dick


I have an Autotrail Mohawk which is technically class 3 ,and used the Tag last year . If the barrier detects you as class 3 you will have to pay on the toll gate this happened to me about 3 to 4 times one place was the Millau Viaduct through out the rest of our journey too many tolls to remember but £160 later on our return we were charged class 2 .


----------



## mr2

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> The above offer only applies to vehicles in Class 1, 2 or Class 5 (under 3m in height and less than 3.5t in weight).
> 
> Barriers to go under.
> 
> Dave p


I've got a sanef toll tag and will be using for the first time next week when we follow The Tour thro' France. My Rapido is 2.84 m high but has a Camos 40cm dome. We have always been charged at the Class 2 rate on our travels over the last 5 years apart from once on the Pont de Normandie. Regarding barriers I don't think there are 3m barriers, Dave but only the low barriers for cars. We have always passed thro' the lanes marked "_t " in the past which sanef advises to do with the tag. If in doubt I'll use the lorry lane- I'll let you know next week if I have a half dome!!!_


----------



## BrianJP

Had my Sanef tag for almost a year now and no problems .If you have been detected as Classe2 previously then you should not have any trouble with a " T " lane. Just use anyone thats marked so or even a manned one and hand the operator your tag to scan. even better use a truck 30Kmh lane you'll barely slow up .
I always wondered how the trucks I had overtaken had got passed me after I went through a toll barrier. 
NB. though in a normal "T" lane drive slowly right up to the barrier and wait as some can be slow to detect your Tag !


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

mr2 said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The above offer only applies to vehicles in Class 1, 2 or Class 5 (under 3m in height and less than 3.5t in weight).
> 
> Barriers to go under.
> 
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a sanef toll tag and will be using for the first time next week when we follow The Tour thro' France. My Rapido is 2.84 m high but has a Camos 40cm dome. We have always been charged at the Class 2 rate on our travels over the last 5 years apart from once on the Pont de Normandie. Regarding barriers I don't think there are 3m barriers, Dave but only the low barriers for cars. We have always passed thro' the lanes marked "_t " in the past which sanef advises to do with the tag. If in doubt I'll use the lorry lane- I'll let you know next week if I have a half dome!!!_
Click to expand...

_

Just quoting from SANEF web site.
Dave p_


----------



## mr2

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> mr2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The above offer only applies to vehicles in Class 1, 2 or Class 5 (under 3m in height and less than 3.5t in weight).
> 
> Barriers to go under.
> 
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a sanef toll tag and will be using for the first time next week when we follow The Tour thro' France. My Rapido is 2.84 m high but has a Camos 40cm dome. We have always been charged at the Class 2 rate on our travels over the last 5 years apart from once on the Pont de Normandie. Regarding barriers I don't think there are 3m barriers, Dave but only the low barriers for cars. We have always passed thro' the lanes marked "_t " in the past which sanef advises to do with the tag. If in doubt I'll use the lorry lane- I'll let you know next week if I have a half dome!!!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> Just quoting from SANEF web site.
> Dave p_
Click to expand...

_

I used the website at https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/how-does-it-work and it says in the user guide section 1 " if you use your tag on a class 2 vehicle you must use a NON HEIGHT RESTRICTED liber-t lane"_


----------



## Grizzly

mr2 said:


> ...you must use a NON HEIGHT RESTRICTED liber-t lane"


"because we are sick and tired of scraping the remains of dismembered motorhomes from our height barriers. "

I suppose there are those who forget that they have 2 or 3 metres of vehicle above them and make straight for the nearest orange t . Don't suppose they do it twice....

G


----------



## Penquin

Our tag is from ALIS, but we of course have a French bank account, we declared our MH as Class 2 and that is what we are charged if we use it. We obviously use a non-height restricted lane i.e. not the one for cars only with the low barrier, but the whole system is very easy and on many there is now no need to stop at all - simply reduce the speed to around 30kph and drive straight through.

The system is efficient and possibly helps save fuel as there is no need to restarting from stopped, not a great deal but "every little helps"! 

Dave


----------



## simandme

Grizzly said:


> SANEF and Eurotunnel toll payment system HERE
> 
> G


Thanks for this - Eurotunnel users will receive a discount via this link


----------



## Grizzly

Penquin said:


> Our tag is from ALIS, but we of course have a French bank account, we declared our MH as Class 2 and that is what we are charged if we use it.
> Dave


Do you have to pre-register the tag before use to the vehicles you intend to use it on ? Can you use the same tag on a (Class 1) car and (Class 2) van ?

I should imagine that, if you don't pre-register then the tags are a bit of a thief-magnet. Why buy a tag to travel from Calais to Nice if you can steal one ?!

G


----------



## pete4x4

They are not pre-registered to a vehicle, they can be used on any vehicle.
And they are great!!!


----------



## Zozzer

pete4x4 said:


> They are not pre-registered to a vehicle, they can be used on any vehicle.
> And they are great!!!


If they are not pre registered how does it affect disabled drivers who I believe get a reduced rate. ie, from Class 3 down to Class 2


----------



## Glandwr

pete4x4 said:


> They are not pre-registered to a vehicle, they can be used on any vehicle.
> And they are great!!!


Is the class of toll determined on purchase or on sensors at the toll gate? ie. If you bought a class 2 one and height sensor classed you as 3 would you be charged the 2 or 3?

Dick


----------



## pete4x4

It's determined at the gate, tags are not class specific. If you are detected incorrectly then you query it at invoice time.
It has always been spot on for the Yaris, always class 1 for my lifted Jeep and class 2 for the motorhome.
It did get it wrong twice on the motorhome but i left it as it made me Class 1!! That was on the A16 from Calais.


----------



## BrianJP

Zozzer said:


> pete4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not pre-registered to a vehicle, they can be used on any vehicle.
> And they are great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If they are not pre registered how does it affect disabled drivers who I believe get a reduced rate. ie, from Class 3 down to Class 2
Click to expand...

You have to go through a manual barrier at the end of the section and hand over your tag for scanning then prove you are registered disabled. Blue badge may not be enough. You may have to prove vehicle is in mobility scheme. There seems no hard and fast rule.


----------



## Penquin

Grizzly said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our tag is from ALIS, but we of course have a French bank account, we declared our MH as Class 2 and that is what we are charged if we use it.
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to pre-register the tag before use to the vehicles you intend to use it on ? Can you use the same tag on a (Class 1) car and (Class 2) van ?
> 
> I should imagine that, if you don't pre-register then the tags are a bit of a thief-magnet. Why buy a tag to travel from Calais to Nice if you can steal one ?!
> 
> G
Click to expand...

We had to give the registration details when we applied for it, they are not transferrable according to the documentation....

and we had to specify which class the vehicles were in, that may be peculiar to ALIS, but that is what we had.

Dave


----------



## BrianJP

As already stated Sanef tag can be used in any class1 or 2 vehicle


----------



## Telbell

What exactly is the cost then:
_"•Free application - no fee (save €10)
•Save 50% on the annual fee only €3 (normally €6) from the second year onwards
•€20* refundable security deposit on the tag
•€5* active usage fee - only for the months in which the tag is used and capped at €10 in any subsciption year

*Subject to French VAT _

a) How much is it for the first year?-annual charge??
b) if your trip away covers say end of July into August that's 10euros=yes?
c) 20euros deposit-which you'll only get back once you've given up touring in France?

Plus VAT?
Plus the Toll Charge

So you won't be saving much by cruising through at 30kph as opposed to a standing start?


----------



## BrianJP

Telbell said:


> What exactly is the cost then:
> _"•Free application - no fee (save €10)
> •Save 50% on the annual fee only €3 (normally €6) from the second year onwards
> •€20* refundable security deposit on the tag
> •€5* active usage fee - only for the months in which the tag is used and capped at €10 in any subsciption year
> 
> *Subject to French VAT _
> 
> a) How much is it for the first year?-annual charge??
> b) if your trip away covers say end of July into August that's 10euros=yes?
> c) 20euros deposit-which you'll only get back once you've given up touring in France?
> 
> Plus VAT?
> Plus the Toll Charge
> 
> So you won't be saving much by cruising through at 30kph as opposed to a standing start?


I can only assume that you don't use the French Autoroutes and have a tag otherwise you would understand how convenient and much easier they make their use.In particular if you are driving a RHD motorhome and have a passenger who cannot reach the dual height ticket machines or as my case someone who has limited mobility.The small cost is irrelevant and anway is negated by the fact that charges are direct debited from your UK bank at the more favourable Bank rate on the day as opposed to credit card exchange rates or tourist rates if using cash..


----------



## Penquin

One of the reasons we went for the ALIS issued tag is that there is no annual charge, no surcharge on motorway charges and no deposit required - hence why it is registered to a vehicle and address I suspect. There is no charge if you use the Direct Debit type option and on-line statements rather than paper ones.....

So no cheaper than stopping, putting handbrake on, getting out and walking round to collect ticket, going back to drivers seat, restarting the engine and then moving off, until you arrive at the exit peage where you do the same as that but add, feed in ticket, find sufficient money or use credit card (no PIN Number needed).

So, no it is not financially cheaper (although we do get one section of the autoroute system foc), but it saves considerably if you are by yourself and saves even if you have a person on the right hand side (both our vehicles are RHD). I reckon on my typical journey from Bergerac to Rennes (approx. 500 km) it saves me about 45 minutes, I have done that journey solo several times and will be doing it again in 9 days time.......

To me it is common sense.

Dave


----------



## Telbell

BrianJP said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is the cost then:
> _"•Free application - no fee (save €10)
> •Save 50% on the annual fee only €3 (normally €6) from the second year onwards
> •€20* refundable security deposit on the tag
> •€5* active usage fee - only for the months in which the tag is used and capped at €10 in any subsciption year
> 
> *Subject to French VAT _
> 
> a) How much is it for the first year?-annual charge??
> b) if your trip away covers say end of July into August that's 10euros=yes?
> c) 20euros deposit-which you'll only get back once you've given up touring in France?
> 
> Plus VAT?
> Plus the Toll Charge
> 
> So you won't be saving much by cruising through at 30kph as opposed to a standing start?
> 
> 
> 
> I can only assume that you don't use the French Autoroutes and have a tag otherwise you would understand how convenient and much easier they make their use.In particular if you are driving a RHD motorhome and have a passenger who cannot reach the dual height ticket machines or as my case someone who has limited mobility.The small cost is irrelevant and anway is negated by the fact that charges are direct debited from your UK bank at the more favourable Bank rate on the day as opposed to credit card exchange rates or tourist rates if using cash..
Click to expand...

I do use French Autoroutes(Toll) occasionally and I don't have a tag- hence my question, which you'll see on reading again mainly addressed the cost/savings issue.

I can see the advantage if you are a resident of France or very frequent user of Tolls, if there are mobility issues , or if you've experienced long periods queuing for the Toll.

Dave(Penquin)-you seem to have a much more economical way of acquiring the tag (ALIS) than the SANEF.

Do you HAVE to have a French Bank account to get one through that source?


----------



## Gazzer

I have to say respect to any one who can drive through one of those peage tank traps at 20 mph.


----------



## BrianJP

Yes you do need French bank account for Alis tag as with all except Sanef as they have had to set up a UK office to manage uk customers, which is probably why there are charges. 
I would still maintain that they are relatively small and whilst no one suggests you will save money with a tag the fact is that you can. When I have studied my Sanef statements some of the toll charges have become cheaper when converted to GBP due to favourable bank exchange rates on the day. This saving can of course be deducted from any charges. 
If the French tag system is harmonised with the Spanish an Uk ones(which I believe they are trying to do) then these tags will be even more attractive.
Unfortunately for all of us toll roads will become more common especially in France. 
Eg witness what has happened with the A63.


----------



## BrianJP

Yes you do need French bank account for Alis tag as with all except Sanef as they have had to set up a UK office to manage uk customers, which is probably why there are charges. 
I would still maintain that they are relatively small and whilst no one suggests you will save money with a tag the fact is that you can. When I have studied my Sanef statements some of the toll charges have become cheaper when converted to GBP due to favourable bank exchange rates on the day. This saving can of course be deducted from any charges. 
If the French tag system is harmonised with the Spanish an Uk ones(which I believe they are trying to do) then these tags will be even more attractive.
Unfortunately for all of us toll roads will become more common especially in France. 
Eg witness what has happened with the A63.


----------



## Penquin

@Tellbell "Do you have to have a French bank account for ALIS"

AFAIK Yes - it is worth contacting them as we were told that if there are enough UK based enquiries they would look into using a UK bank account as international finance is very easy now and they could do a DD onto a credit card but that would cost them 2.5%......

so if people ring up, ask and get a negative response at present that could well change.....

Dave


----------



## LisaB

We originally had a French based tag sent from France ordered fromSanef and this debited my nationwide card for two years with no real issue other than once when my card had expired and especially for the skiing run it was better then doing the death dive out of the passenger window in freezing conditions! 

I had an email about two years ago from the uk based operation to say that the French ones were being discontinued and to return it for its deposit and get one of theirs that debits a bank account, again nationwide again used with no issue.

99% time charged class two and even at manned boths they have taken the tag from me and scanned its bar code 
Got charged class 3 on last holiday for some reason on a short stretch unmanned booth and screen said tag wasn't working and so insert a card.

On the who's a success in our eyes, saves a faff and the passenger death dive which is no mean feat with a dog on your lap !


----------



## Enock

Zozzer said:


> pete4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not pre-registered to a vehicle, they can be used on any vehicle.
> And they are great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If they are not pre registered how does it affect disabled drivers who I believe get a reduced rate. ie, from Class 3 down to Class 2
Click to expand...

As a blue badge holder I've just travelled to and from Beaune using the tag.....

Class 2 every time I went through a toll..... The website says you can go to a manned booth, show your badge and get a reduction to class 1...

We didn't see 1 manned booth, in a lane that we could use...:roll:

I gave up looking, as if you have to park up, get out of the van and find someone to ask, you lose the advantage of the tag in the first place...

I really can't understand why Sanef can't have your badge number and give the discount when they bill you.....


----------



## pete4x4

Enock said:


> Zozzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pete4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not pre-registered to a vehicle, they can be used on any vehicle.
> And they are great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If they are not pre registered how does it affect disabled drivers who I believe get a reduced rate. ie, from Class 3 down to Class 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a blue badge holder I've just travelled to and from Beaune using the tag.....
> 
> Class 2 every time I went through a toll..... The website says you can go to a manned booth, show your badge and get a reduction to class 1...
> 
> We didn't see 1 manned booth, in a lane that we could use...:roll:
> 
> I gave up looking, as if you have to park up, get out of the van and find someone to ask, you lose the advantage of the tag in the first place...
> 
> I really can't understand why Sanef can't have your badge number and give the discount when they bill you.....
Click to expand...

I would query it when you get your bill, that is the simplest way of doing it..


----------



## Enock

pete4x4 said:


> Enock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zozzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pete4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not pre-registered to a vehicle, they can be used on any vehicle.
> And they are great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If they are not pre registered how does it affect disabled drivers who I believe get a reduced rate. ie, from Class 3 down to Class 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a blue badge holder I've just travelled to and from Beaune using the tag.....
> 
> Class 2 every time I went through a toll..... The website says you can go to a manned booth, show your badge and get a reduction to class 1...
> 
> We didn't see 1 manned booth, in a lane that we could use...:roll:
> 
> I gave up looking, as if you have to park up, get out of the van and find someone to ask, you lose the advantage of the tag in the first place...
> 
> I really can't understand why Sanef can't have your badge number and give the discount when they bill you.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would query it when you get your bill, that is the simplest way of doing it..
Click to expand...

I've sent an enquiry asking why they can't offer the discount at invoice time..... I suspect it'll fall on deaf ears, but in this day and age, with the badges being EU compliant etc, how hard can it be to add the details to the invoice.....

I suspect it could be open to abuse if someone were to be daft enough to lend their tag to a non disabled person..... But that could be overcome by also adding vehicle details....

But even not being able to get the discount, the advantage of the tag far outweighs the small additional costs of the discount.... I think it's brilliant.....it even gave my wife the confidence to drive a 24ft motorhome, towing a car on a trailer through the tolls, something she's never done before... 8)


----------



## peedee

Glandwr said:


> A good idea but as it is not vehicle specific and can be changed between them my worry would be as we are 3.3mtrs high we would be charged as a class 3 HGV without a human input.
> 
> Dick


Sory if someone has pointed it out before but this is what SNEF say about oversized motorhomes


> The Liber-t scheme is for light and intermediate vehicles and motorcycles only (i.e. vehicle classes 1, 2 and 5). Vehicles over 3.5t GVW* and more than 3m tall are not eligible for the Liber-t scheme but are covered by the TIS-PL (Télépéage Poids Lourds) scheme. Unfortunately, Sanef Tolling UK are unable to supply tags for the TIS-PL scheme.* We are working with our sister company Eurotoll to try and come up with a service for consumers (not commercial) who have class 3 and 4 vehicles (e.g. large motorhomes) but at the moment this is not possible*
> 
> Perhaps it is going to be possible to use the autoroutes cheaper than HGV rates?
> 
> At the moment the rate is far too expensive and I avoid the French ones unless absolutely forced to use them.
> 
> peedee


----------



## camper69

I have the French version. I got it a few years ago when they were being given out for free. They have an offer on at the moment and they have a English version of the website here.

It switches to French when you go to sign up. However there is the option to be billed to a credit card (CB). I use my British credit card with no problems.

I only pay €1.50 for every month I use the tag (+tolls), no deposit and delivery was free when I got it. In comparison the English version is a rip off.

Derek


----------



## JustRadio

I need a little basic advice here. I have a small Hymer B564, 3.048 metre high, 6 metres long (I think). On a recent trip through France I was towing a Fiat Panda (car-a-tow), though this won't be normal, I had a specific reason for towing.

On the toll section from Boulogne to Rouen I was charged a stunning 26 Euros.

I don't have much further info as I avoided peage after that, except for once maybe the last 60 kms south to Clermond-Ferrand, about 19 Euros.

Finally on the one occasion I found a live cashier I paid 3.60, the distance was less than the others but it seemed proportionally much lower.

Was I being charged the truck rate and is the kind of subscription mentioned here the only way to avoid it?

I shall be going to Spain via France in September so it's of immediate interest.

Thanks
John


----------



## Evs54

JustRadio said:


> I need a little basic advice here. I have a small Hymer B564, 3.048 metre high, 6 metres long (I think). On a recent trip through France I was towing a Fiat Panda (car-a-tow), though this won't be normal, I had a specific reason for towing.
> 
> Thanks
> John


Is that the total height of your van including sat dish or worse still a dome , vans over 3mtr go into class 3 .


----------



## BrianJP

JustRadio said:


> I need a little basic advice here. I have a small Hymer B564, 3.048 metre high, 6 metres long (I think). On a recent trip through France I was towing a Fiat Panda (car-a-tow), though this won't be normal, I had a specific reason for towing.
> 
> On the toll section from Boulogne to Rouen I was charged a stunning 26 Euros.
> 
> I don't have much further info as I avoided peage after that, except for once maybe the last 60 kms south to Clermond-Ferrand, about 19 Euros.
> 
> Finally on the one occasion I found a live cashier I paid 3.60, the distance was less than the others but it seemed proportionally much lower.
> 
> Was I being charged the truck rate and is the kind of subscription mentioned here the only way to avoid it?
> 
> I shall be going to Spain via France in September so it's of immediate interest.
> 
> Thanks
> John


What class did the receipt ticket say you were charged?


----------



## JustRadio

BrianJP said:


> JustRadio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a little basic advice here. I have a small Hymer B564, 3.048 metre high, 6 metres long (I think). On a recent trip through France I was towing a Fiat Panda (car-a-tow), though this won't be normal, I had a specific reason for towing.
> 
> On the toll section from Boulogne to Rouen I was charged a stunning 26 Euros.
> 
> I don't have much further info as I avoided peage after that, except for once maybe the last 60 kms south to Clermond-Ferrand, about 19 Euros.
> 
> Finally on the one occasion I found a live cashier I paid 3.60, the distance was less than the others but it seemed proportionally much lower.
> 
> Was I being charged the truck rate and is the kind of subscription mentioned here the only way to avoid it?
> 
> I shall be going to Spain via France in September so it's of immediate interest.
> 
> Thanks
> John
> 
> 
> 
> What class did the receipt ticket say you were charged?
Click to expand...

What's one of those! lol OK I may have a ticket somewhere, one is only too grateful when the barrier opens, and since there's nobody to ask and you kow you're not going to chase it, perhaps I left it behind. I will report back if I have some luck.


----------



## BrianJP

Ok well on the machine it would also have displayed the class and price before you paid. You're probably going to get some stick now from the anti toll brigade about taking such a cavalier attitude to these monsters !


----------



## BR11SUE

Lots of opinions on the Sanef tag on here .... bit like marmite it seems!

We've had our Sanef telepeage badge for several years now and use it regularly both with our car (class-1) in the winter and m/h with tow-car (class-2) in the summer.

When Sanef opened their UK operation we found it more beneficial for us to close our French account and bank account and sign up with the really helpful UK office.

I can honestly say that the Sanef tag, for the small amount of outlay is one of the best 'time-saving' devices that I have ever invested in. I would recommend it to anyone providing you sit within the class-2 criteria.

The new '30kph' toll lanes are a great idea also and I can't wait to see more of them.

The Sanef tag suits us because we use the autoroutes when travelling longer distances in France.


----------



## 91502

Hi

We are a fraction over 3m, about 3.05 to be exact and have never had a problem with out tag as class 2 and car as class 1.

I would guess looking at your costs you were charged class 2 correctly.

James


----------



## JustRadio

camper69 said:


> I have the French version. I got it a few years ago when they were being given out for free. They have an offer on at the moment and they have a English version of the website here.
> 
> It switches to French when you go to sign up. However there is the option to be billed to a credit card (CB). I use my British credit card with no problems.
> 
> I only pay €1.50 for every month I use the tag (+tolls), no deposit and delivery was free when I got it. In comparison the English version is a rip off.
> 
> Derek


It occurs to me that I would like to use my FairFX Euro currency card in this way, but I found in France that while it's always accepted for fuel where there is a cashier, it is always declined at automated payment pumps and on Motorways (peage and peaje).


----------



## mr2

mr2 said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The above offer only applies to vehicles in Class 1, 2 or Class 5 (under 3m in height and less than 3.5t in weight).
> 
> Barriers to go under.
> 
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a sanef toll tag and will be using for the first time next week when we follow The Tour thro' France. My Rapido is 2.84 m high but has a Camos 40cm dome. We have always been charged at the Class 2 rate on our travels over the last 5 years apart from once on the Pont de Normandie. Regarding barriers I don't think there are 3m barriers, Dave but only the low barriers for cars. We have always passed thro' the lanes marked "_t " in the past which sanef advises to do with the tag. If in doubt I'll use the lorry lane- I'll let you know next week if I have a half dome!!!_
Click to expand...

_

Follow up to the above - used the sanef transponder without a problem and when billed for use last month, all entries were Class 2 although with the dome the height is 3.24m._


----------



## nidge1

I have an Autotrail Mohawk which is technically class 3 ,and used the Tag last year . If the barrier detects you as class 3 you will have to pay on the toll gate this happened to me about 3 to 4 times one place was the Millau Viaduct through out the rest of our journey too many tolls to remember but £160 later on our return we were charged class 2 .[/quote]

Did you fix the the tag on your Mohawk as per the leaflet? ie -In the dark shaded area above the rear view mirror and did it pick up ok?

Many thanks

Nidge


----------



## csmcqueen

Not sure if this type of link is allowed on here but I haven't long signed up with Sanef uk and they have just sent me this link, its gets both of us 5€ off, and in the words of the big T...

every little helps 
_
Recommend a friend to Sanef Tolling UK and you will each receive €5 off your fees.*

We hope that you are completely satisfied with the Liber-t service provided by Sanef Tolling UK and are enjoying the convenience of queue free travel on the French autoroutes. If you recommend a friend to our service, you will each receive €5 off your fees. To claim your discount, please forward this email or send the link below to your friends and ask them to use it when signing up.

* The discount can only be applied against application fees and monthly active service fees and not against tolls, annual fees or other charges. Any discounts not applied will be carried over to the next invoice._

https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/subscription?ref=RF-20130814-15BCE197


----------



## JustRadio

JustRadio said:


> I need a little basic advice here. I have a small Hymer B564, 3.048 metre high, 6 metres long (I think). On the toll section from Boulogne to Rouen I was charged a stunning 26 Euros.


The SANEF website quotes this route under class 2 as 17 Euros, so my guess is I was charged as an HGV.

Including the sat dish I'm 3.048 high so I've asked if I can have the tag because the 4.8 cms may be the killer!


----------



## JustRadio

SANEF UK office not exactly lightning when it comes of answering sales queries, hope they can mail tags quicker.... if they ever answer that is.

John


----------



## peedee

pete4x4 said:


> They are not pre-registered to a vehicle, they can be used on any vehicle.
> And they are great!!!





> If they are not pre registered how does it affect disabled drivers who I believe get a reduced rate. ie, from Class 3 down to Class 2





Enock said:


> As a blue badge holder I've just travelled to and from Beaune using the tag.....
> 
> Class 2 every time I went through a toll..... The website says you can go to a manned booth, show your badge and get a reduction to class 1...
> 
> We didn't see 1 manned booth, in a lane that we could use...:roll:
> 
> I gave up looking, as if you have to park up, get out of the van and find someone to ask, you lose the advantage of the tag in the first place...
> 
> I really can't understand why Sanef can't have your badge number and give the discount when they bill you
> 
> I would query it when you get your bill, that is the simplest way of doing it.
> 
> I've sent an enquiry asking why they can't offer the discount at invoice time..... I suspect it'll fall on deaf ears, but in this day and age, with the badges being EU compliant etc, how hard can it be to add the details to the invoice.....


Did you ever get a reply and what did the say? I would be interested because I have never been able to claim a reduction yet! My vehicle is class 3 so I avoid toll roads as much as practical.

My understanding of being able to claim a reduction is the vehicle must be registered as "Disabled" for the purposes of vehicle excise duty (Car Tax). Having a blue badge is not sufficient. My motorhome is not "Disabled" registered because you can only own one such vehicle.

peedee


----------



## JustRadio

SANEF UK say that because the equipment is digital I will be charged as Class 3, my 4.8 cms being the killer, SO it would seem I have to stay off the tolls or let the tyres down, or remove the Road-Pro!

Just out of interest, does anyone have this issue, say bog standard Hymer with "extras" on top, and does the digital equipment pick you up? I'd like to think the Road Pro dome was a bit stealth....


----------



## Evs54

[

Did you fix the the tag on your Mohawk as per the leaflet? ie -In the dark shaded area above the rear view mirror and did it pick up ok?

Many thanks

Nidge[/quote]

Sorry only now seen your message . Yes fitted tag correctly , and yes it was picked up easily just approch slowly giving time for it to be picked up . We did have to pay a couple of times as our van was detected as class 3 which technically it is , but for class 2 a lot easier especially if your misses has to try and manouver out of the small Ducato window to pay .


----------



## javea

peedee said:


> Did you ever get a reply and what did the say? I would be interested because I have never been able to claim a reduction yet! My vehicle is class 3 so I avoid toll roads as much as practical.
> 
> My understanding of being able to claim a reduction is the vehicle must be registered as "Disabled" for the purposes of vehicle excise duty (Car Tax). Having a blue badge is not sufficient. My motorhome is not "Disabled" registered because you can only own one such vehicle.
> 
> peedee


My experience when using my wife's Blue Badge has been very mixed. Sometimes the toll gets reduced to Class 1 from 2, other times I just get a 'Non' from the toll booth operator and get charged the Class 2 rate. I think that the concession strictly only applies to vehicles that have been adapted in some way for a disabled person, ours is standard.

I did ask the question of Sanef some time ago and received a response to the effect that they could not automatically reduce the charge, even if we supplied a copy of the badge, I would have to approach the toll booth operator and ask for the discount to be applied which rather defeats the object of the tag.

My son has just been to Spain and back in a car using the tag for the first time and is very keen on it. As the frequency of being successful in obtaining the discount has reduced quite significantly over the years I think that next time I will use the tag and stomach the extra cost.

Mike


----------



## peedee

Javea, It would be difficult to spot an adapted vehicle without close inspection. However if the vehicle is registered "Disabled", the Tax disc is clearly marked "Disabled" and you would only have to point that out to the booth operator.

When I applied for a free pass for the M6 toll for my wife's adapted car
which is registered "Disabled" I had to mail them evidence of this and the rules clearly state it only applied to that vehicle. I suspect the same applies in France but I have never checked this out because like I said, our motorhome is not registered as "Disabled"

I have seen an adapted French registered motorhome, does anyone know what they do to obtain a concession because I understand the French do not display tax discs?

peedee


----------



## JustRadio

Used the SANEF Badge for the first time travelling through France from Le Havre to Beziers this week. To begin with it did not work, I had to press the button "Aidez Moi Si vous plais" (spelling unknown), and the barrier opened, 3 fails, 1 auto success in the first four tolls, but actually got through each time.

The "take-a-ticket-first-and-pay-on-exit" always let me in, and occasionally automatically, but always in the end, let me out again.

I need to add that my Road Pro dome makes me 4.5cms over the 3m, so I'm a chancer.

I shall wait for the bill to see if it all pans out. I read somewhere here it works in Spain, might that be so?

On balance I have to say it was great and will have saved me the class 4 HGV toll charges. As I'm going on to Spain it will be next summer before it gets another run out, except maybe to the border.

John

Used the old road for Millau because we needed a supermarket and it seemed like a good idea.


----------



## steco1958

Evs54 said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good idea but as it is not vehicle specific and can be changed between them my worry would be as we are 3.3mtrs high we would be charged as a class 3 HGV without a human input.
> 
> Dick
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Autotrail Mohawk which is technically class 3 ,and used the Tag last year . If the barrier detects you as class 3 you will have to pay on the toll gate this happened to me about 3 to 4 times one place was the Millau Viaduct through out the rest of our journey too many tolls to remember but £160 later on our return we were charged class 2 .
Click to expand...

Throughout August this year, all my Tolls were charged at Class 2, Autotrail Delaware, H 3.1, L 7.5m, W4250.

paid in a combination of Cash, Caxton, and CC

Steve


----------



## BrianJP

JustRadio said:


> Used the SANEF Badge for the first time travelling through France from Le Havre to Beziers this week. To begin withl it did not work, I had to press the button "Aidez Moi Si vous plais" (spelling unknown), and the barrier opened, 3 fails, 1 auto success in the first four tolls, but actually got through each time.
> 
> The "take-a-ticket-first-and-pay-on-exit" always let me in, and occasionally automatically, but always in the end, let me out again.
> 
> I need to add that my Road Pro dome makes me 4.5cms over the 3m, so I'm a chancer.
> 
> I shall wait for the bill to see if it all pans out. I read somewhere here it works in Spain, might that be so?
> 
> On balance I have to say it was great and will have saved me the class 4 HGV toll charges. As I'm going on to Spain it will be next summer before it gets another run out, except maybe to the border.
> Cheers
> John
> 
> Used the old road for Millau because we needed a supermarket and it seemed like a good idea.


You will probably get a standard reply from Sanef polite but telling you they are not aware of any problems. 
I have used my tag all over Frsnce on many trips and the only time I have had problems its for the same reason.You must drive very slowly (unless using a 30k lane) right up to the barrier without stopping near the ticket machine and wait if necessary for the tag to be recognised. I have found that some barriers are slower to operate than others for example those on the A29 are always problematic and one can have to wait up to 10 secs for the barrier to open.Wherever possible use the 30k truck lanes you should have no trouble there .


----------



## BrianJP

Just to add the Sanef tag does not work inSpain although at some toll booths it will be detected and beep 4 times


----------



## cavs

Since 2011, I have a tag from APRR for a Class 2 motorhome. It worked in APRR's area, but not anywhere else! After much email correspondence we established that the problem was the vehicle height and the machinery was detecting it (correctly  ) as a Class 3. The dome takes the height to 3.3 metres.

In my experience, manual booth operators always see 'camping car' and charge Class 2, whereas the automatic booths always see '3.3 metres' and charge Class 3. Regrettably, manned booths seem to becoming rarer.


----------



## pneumatician

We have just returned from France and due to commitments used the Autoroute extensively. Every toll booth identified us as class 4. We are over 3M high.

So at every Peage we had to declare the fact that we were a "Camping Car" and the fee was changed to class2 which halved the original charge.


----------



## peedee

pneumatician said:


> So at every Peage we had to declare the fact that we were a "Camping Car" and the fee was changed to class2 which halved the original charge.


How did you manage this at the automatic booths, did you have to call up an attendant each time to do this?
peedee


----------



## delawaredandy

Sanef Toll fobs are issued in this country on the provision that your M/H is under 3.5T and under 3mtrs High which is classified as a class 2 vehicle, The querky bit comes when you get to France they dont have weight sensors on the toll booths but do have height sensors so for arguments sake you could have a 4.5T motorhome but if it measures under the magic 3mtr height you will get through the toll booths.

Now comes the interesting bit because most motorhomes in France are under the 3.5T and or under 3 mtrs most of the Toll booth operators have a very narrow field of vision and just class all size motorhomes in the 3.5T 3mtr high Bracket.

Word of caution though if you have a English supplied Sanef FOB it will only be for class 2 vehicles and charged accordingly but if your M/H is over 3.5T and over 3mtrs high you are technically in the next class up class 3 possibly even class 4 so if checked you could possibly be charged with some offence. I am not sure if ignorance is tolerated that well in France.

2 Class 2 Vehicles	
Intermediate Vehicles

Vehicle with overall height from 2 to 3 metres and GVW* not exceeding 3.5 tonnes
Train with overall height from 2 to 3 metres and GVW* of towing vehicle not exceeding 3.5 tonnes
Please Note: Class 2 vehicles that have been adapted for disabled passengers are entitled to be charged at Class 1 rate

3	Class 3 Vehicles	
HGV or bus with two axles

Vehicle with overall height of 3 metres or more
Vehicle with GVW* of more than 3.5 tonnes

I don't believe at present you can rent the class 3 tags in the UK only Class 2

M


----------



## PeeEll

Just received our bill for our Peage usage in August and checked it through thoroughly against the published tolls on the web.

The van is 6.5m x 2.95m high and 3300kg.
Strangely some sections were charged at Class 1, the car rate.
Not sure why that would have been?


----------



## delawaredandy

PeeEll sounds like you got a result there :lol:


----------



## mr2

JustRadio said:


> SANEF UK say that because the equipment is digital I will be charged as Class 3, my 4.8 cms being the killer, SO it would seem I have to stay off the tolls or let the tyres down, or remove the Road-Pro!
> 
> Just out of interest, does anyone have this issue, say bog standard Hymer with "extras" on top, and does the digital equipment pick you up? I'd like to think the Road Pro dome was a bit stealth....


Just seen your question above, I logged earlier that my Rapido is less than 3m high but with Camos dome it is 3.24m. I have a Sanef transponder & the billing for July showed all entries as Class 2.

Barry


----------



## Evs54

[
Just seen your question above, I logged earlier that my Rapido is less than 3m high but with Camos dome it is 3.24m. I have a Sanef transponder & the billing for July showed all entries as Class 2.

Barry[/quote]

Autotrail Mohawk all French tolls in September class 2 .


----------



## csmcqueen

Eldiss Autoquest 155 with a Camos/Autosat/Satmark 30cm Dome, sailed through the tolls at Class 2


----------

